# News sleeves for my bands on Noisy Hell Productions on Bandcamp what do u think?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The Sleeves of the albums were sloppy now there artsier as someone of taste like Art-Rock a member of talk classical would see, What do you think sir?

If you read this, Mandryka, someone,.. there defiantly an improvement on sleeves of albums.

Their rad, *Decay Humans *lo-fi noise-doom, *WRECKAGE *(MTL) Noise-sludge, devoided of punk or metallic parents.
Very brutal very noisy, a full mish-mash of guitar fury and bass-heavy decibels abuse.

*Caustic Implosion* - Noise-punk/rock?/hard psyche or Free-rock? I just coined that out pigeon hole this one.
Yep.

Than there *Masochistic Christ* my experimental ambient, drone, noise, on the side in a pan, serve hot voila?
Well, bake Noise N rolls fellows please rate my Albums Slevees okay?

I feel they kick a**, don't ya? https://bandcamp.com/baronvonblood

I won't the ten smartest Mensa and 20 Expert in arte della noise, Art critic to focus on my work and keep the subwoofer off it's better(Soundz) that way,I want to hear from my hometown to Japan, to major capital Berlin, Vienna, Amsterdam, France, England, Switzerland mensa art critic whit high I.Q please, can genius of talk classical ardent audiophile of everything including noise-rock , noise-sludge, noise-punk, noise doom, experimental ambient drone noise, look all my work and do a review for me please, whit a Shakespearean vocabulary I admire so much richness of a language, someone do a page for review of my bands or some fan page more hyper? Do I need credential from fans and groupie in Tokyo Japan?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> The Sleeves of the albums were sloppy now there artsier as someone of taste like Art-Rock a member of talk classical would see, What do you think sir?
> 
> If you read this, Mandryka, someone,.. there default an improvement on sleeves of albums.
> 
> ...


https://bandcamp.com/baronvonblood


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I drew a rudimentary D.I.Y shirtless shirt, it look like this , for the band MASOCHISTIC CHRIST


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here the shirt of this noise-band all done D.I.Y

HERE ARE FRONT AND BACK ART


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My compilation album features 3 bands: Caustic Implosion, Wreckage & Masochistic Christ, here are a photo of Sleeve of a compilation it comes whit an obsidian stone, price 1000$, unique item, so I don't sell it yet, it's on noisy hell productions, CD-R press, heck this is D.I.Y, obscure Ufo'S of noise-bands, a Japanese person whit higher I.Q, would understand better than an occidental my art.









Thanks from the Far East to West Amerika & Kanada, for support, Startrower thank you buddy.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

, SLEEVE OF A bOX-SETof 5 CD's all my work I done so far, has a noise artist, art school dude.


----------

